# Cube 160 Kettenschutz



## TinaSch (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 

ich suche nach einem Kettenschutz für ein Cube 16 Zoll. Das Originale ist abgebrochen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, was bei dem Fahhrad passen könnte? 
Original gibt es das nicht von Cube, müsste irgendein universelles sein. 
Griffe kommen auch noch neue ran und geputzt wird es natürlich auch noch ;-)

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Kati (21. Mai 2020)

Chainrunner könnte funktionieren. Ist zumindest universell. Hab aber selber keine Erfahrung damit gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (21. Mai 2020)

Einfach ohne fahren. Das Ding habe ich als allererstes demontiert.

kc85


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. Mai 2020)

Der Meinung schließe ich mich an, Kette schön pflegen und reinigen, da gehört eh nur innen Öl rein und nicht außen drauf.
Ich habe selbst am 12zoll meiner Tochter den Kettenschutz demontiert und nie bereut.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Mai 2020)

Ach ja und bitte das Hinterrad so montieren, das die Kette ordentlich gespannt ist....


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. Mai 2020)

Griffe könnte ich dir ein paar von supurb anbieten, und eine schicke weiße Kette, bei Bedarf einfach Pn.


----------

